# New AtiWinFlash 2.0.1.5



## aquax (Dec 5, 2008)

Sapphire sent me this new version of AtiWinFlash

Change Log:

ATIWinFlash - Windows Port Of ATIFlash
========================================
[2.0.1.5] - Fix "quiet" option, No progress bar will display.

[2.0.1.4] - Fix Save BIOS function to based on the current BIOS size
	  - Fix "quiet" option, not to display the progress bar

[2.0.1.3] - Fix SSID check in ATIRef file.

[2.0.1.2] - Fix Vista to work on all Motherboards ---> Only this version in techPowerUp!

Download:
http://rapidshare.com/files/165180174/36.zip.html


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 5, 2008)

added to our downloads section


----------



## VuurVOS (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice they fixed the bios size problem of the h4870 series. Good work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

can I ask one question?

What is AtiWinFlash???  Sorry if its a noob questions, but I really have no idea.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> can I ask one question?
> 
> What is AtiWinFlash???  Sorry if its a noob questions, but I really have no idea.



Kind of self explanatory in the name. Windows based ATi card Bios Flasher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Kind of self explanatory in the name. Windows based ATi card Bios Flasher.



I figured, but when you ask you get more detailed explanations   Nice.  Thanks bro.


----------



## jcusimano2 (Dec 7, 2008)

I advice that if you want to flash your vga bios it is a dangerous deed & much more safe to use atiflash to flash in true dos


----------



## Omegaprophecy (Dec 10, 2008)

the new winflash version doesnt start on my vista 64bits system. 
is is launched in the task manager unter process but no porgramm pops up..

after i tried to lauch thes new version i cant shut down by windows anymore.

a bit stange..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have flashed my 4850 umpteem times with 2.0.1.1 with no problems.


----------

